# Matrix Mullet catchig more big Perdido Trout!!



## Capt Jonathan (Feb 11, 2014)

We sure have had a blast throwing top water in the perdido area here is latest pics from this week on the Matrix Mullet from www.MatrixShad.com
Even had our first blue fish on the Mullet


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice fish! I love weeding out the small schoolies with big topwaters. Sometimes it's a one-strike day, but that one strike is brutal.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are some fine trout !


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

What's the difference between the Matrix mullet and Zara Spooks?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

tailfisher1979 said:


> What's the difference between the Matrix mullet and Zara Spooks?


Apparently where the hook ends up on the fish.....

I wish when I caught a trout on topwater the bait was always hanging from the lower lip. Mine are always buried down their throat or hooked on the top of the head.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

hsiF deR said:


> Apparently where the hook ends up on the fish.....
> 
> I wish when I caught a trout on topwater the bait was always hanging from the lower lip. Mine are always buried down their throat or hooked on the top of the head.


Lol! I think the inshore section of this forum is turning into a matrix advertising platform. They even planted the baits in their mouths perfectly for every pic. Shirts, hats, stickers.....lol!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I have a way different and slower version of walking the dog than is on the video....Is that version the best way to walk a dog for trout...?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

hsiF deR said:


> Apparently where the hook ends up on the fish.....
> 
> I wish when I caught a trout on topwater the bait was always hanging from the lower lip. Mine are always buried down their throat or hooked on the top of the head.


 That's pretty obvious to the experienced fishermen, to newer folks, it's a great marketing/photo bomb. Shows the lure, color, etc....

But yeah, the odds that EVERY catch was perfectly hooked thru the bottom lip looks suspicious doesn't it.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I would never buy a Matrix product. 

Some of their stuff may catch fish. However, I resent constantly being bludgeoned by their marketing on the inshore section of the forum.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Lmao...


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> I would never buy a Matrix product.
> 
> Some of their stuff may catch fish. However, I resent constantly being bludgeoned by their marketing on the inshore section of the forum.


 Yeah, I feel the same way.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I may be wrong but I thought that this kind of advertising was supposed to be posted in the Promo section or under networking forum. And charter reports had their own section.

Maybe????


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

you guys still crack me up... hahahahaha


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

edit

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

dabutcher said:


> I would never buy a Matrix product.
> 
> Some of their stuff may catch fish. However, I resent constantly being bludgeoned by their marketing on the inshore section of the forum.



Very well said and I totally agree.
The Telemundo of fishing lures.

You would think they pick up no the negative stuff, but no.
Yes, the Matrix pushers Crack me up also. That 3 photo the product was to low and fuzzy.
Marketing needs to clean that up.
I can't wait for there next report, right.:no::thumbdown:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

tailfisher1979 said:


> What's the difference between the Matrix mullet and Zara Spooks?


The difference is, I don't have any. I have a bunch of spooks in all sizes including the Zara II, which is my favorite.


----------



## MeltonW (Jul 1, 2015)

> Lol! I think the inshore section of this forum is turning into a matrix advertising platform. They even planted the baits in their mouths perfectly for every pic. Shirts, hats, stickers.....lol!


So why does no one post photos with other lures? I sure as heck wish I could post some photos of trophy fish with *any* lure hanging on the lip!! One of the things that drew me to this forum was that some folks were willing to post detailed and specific information about how they caught fish in this part of the Gulf Coast. Some of that info has actually worked for me, and most of it involved Matrix Shad. I would love to read some stuff about Gulp or DOA or other bait that is specific enough to be helpful!!















|


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

MeltonW said:


> > Lol! I think the inshore section of this forum is turning into a matrix advertising platform. They even planted the baits in their mouths perfectly for every pic. Shirts, hats, stickers.....lol!
> 
> 
> So why does no one post photos with other lures? I sure as heck wish I could post some photos of trophy fish with *any* lure hanging on the lip!! One of the things that drew me to this forum was that some folks were willing to post detailed and specific information about how they caught fish in this part of the Gulf Coast. Some of that info has actually worked for me, and most of it involved Matrix Shad. I would love to read some stuff about Gulp or DOA or other bait that is specific enough to be helpful!!


They are probably using live shrimp and slapping a matrix bait from its lip for a photo op. 

I could post reds and trout for days but I don't take pictures with baits that I placed in their mouths. It's corny and implies the rest of us are idiots.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

If you can't catch quality slot redfish and trout locally with live bait or any variety of artificials you simply have not spent enough time on the water...Period.


----------



## Chiefsway (Aug 15, 2009)

Ditto on the marketing.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I guess we will have to wait for the next episode of Dockside.


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Guess I’d rather see the “commercial” in the form of a fishing report rather than overlying the text. However, commercials do pay the bills.


----------

